# Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full-fra



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 13, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/09/canon-succeeds-in-capturing-nighttime-video-of-yaeyama-hime-fireflies-using-dedicated-35-mm-full-frame-cmos-sensor-for-video-capture/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/09/canon-succeeds-in-capturing-nighttime-video-of-yaeyama-hime-fireflies-using-dedicated-35-mm-full-frame-cmos-sensor-for-video-capture/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>TOKYO, Japan, September 12, 2013</strong>—Canon Inc. has successfully captured video footage of Yaeyama-hime fireflies flying in darkness, a feat made possible by the high-sensitivity 35 mm full-frame CMOS sensor developed by Canon for video capture that was announced in March 2013.</p>
<p><img alt="" src="http://www.canon.com/news/2013/img/sep12a.jpg" width="336" height="189" />

Yaeyama-hime fireflies amid jungle vegetation (Photomontage created from video footage)</p>
<p><img alt="" src="http://www.canon.com/news/2013/img/sep12b.jpg" width="260" height="189" />

35 mm full-frame CMOS sensor for Full HD video capture</p>
<p>The high-sensitivity, low-noise video-shooting capabilities of the dedicated 35 mm full-frame CMOS sensor1 for Full HD video capture were made possible not only through the integration of the high-performance sensor technologies employed in Canon’s digital SLR cameras, but also through the incorporation of new pixel and readout circuitry technologies that reduce noise.</p>
<p>Using a camera prototype equipped with the CMOS sensor, Canon, in cooperation with ZERO CORPORATION,2 succeeded in capturing video3 of the Yaeyama-hime fireflies that inhabit Japan’s Ishigaki Island, located off the northeastern coast of Taiwan. No artificial lighting was used during shooting, which took place after sunset amid the island’s mountains. Despite an exceptionally dark shooting environment4 of less than 0.01 lux, a level in which the naked eye would have difficulty discerning surrounding objects, the CMOS sensor was able to capture not only the color of the light emitted by the fireflies, each of which measures only a few millimeters in length, and their movements, but also the surrounding vegetation in which the species lives. Plans call for the footage to be used to benefit future research into the Yaeyama-hime firefly.</p>
<p>In addition to astronomical and natural observation, Canon is looking into applying this CMOS sensor to medical research purposes as well as surveillance and crime-prevention equipment. Through the further development of innovative CMOS sensors, Canon aims to expand the realm of photographic possibilities while cultivating the world of visual expression.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canon.com/news/2013/sep12e.html" target="_blank">Read the press release for example video</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Zv (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

Great, now can we have this in the 7D2 or 5D4?


----------



## Dekker (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

Agree.

Could we now please, pretty please, have new sensor technology in a Canon camera that we can actually buy?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

Yes! new still sensors coming


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



Dekker said:


> Agree.
> 
> Could we now please, pretty please, have new sensor technology in a Canon camera that we can actually buy?



Sorry Dekker: "This footage was shot using the 35mm full frame CMOS sensor announced by Canon in March 2013 which was *developed by the company exclusively for Full HD video *capture. Through *continued technological development, Canon aims to expand the realm of photographic possibilities* while cultivating the world of visual expression."

Looks like it's ready for video (duh) but that they're still to incorporate it into a sensor intended for stills as well as video. Hopefully won't be long


----------



## Diko (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

Can anyone be so kind to please remind me of this *announcement* dating *March 2013*?

EDIT: Here it is - Canon develops 35 mm full-frame CMOS sensor for video capture

And to tell you the truth I had it enough: I want new technologies developed & implemented in the PHOTO "department" NOT for video!

* - No new technologies for the last 6 or more years. The best is upgrade of *CPU *and *CMOS*.
* - what we see here is *Dual Pix* (mostly good for _VIDEO_) & *New CMOS* for video...

We will have a new *Medium Format* soon... 

none of the above really concerns me... :-(


----------



## CR00 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

"CMOS sensor features pixels measuring 19 microns square in size, which is more than 7.5-times the surface area of the pixels on the CMOS sensor incorporated in Canon’s top-of-the-line EOS-1D X and other digital SLR cameras. In addition, the sensor’s pixels and readout circuitry employ new technologies that reduce noise, which tends to increase as pixel size increases."

Not a high MP, but it's a good start.


----------



## miejoe (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



CR00 said:


> "CMOS sensor features pixels measuring 19 microns square in size, which is more than 7.5-times the surface area of the pixels on the CMOS sensor incorporated in Canon’s top-of-the-line EOS-1D X.



Exactly! Come on, people - "optimized for Full HD Video" means that it's a 2-megapixel sensor! Do you really want to shoot stills with that on your next EOS camera?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

OK ... :-\


----------



## Etienne (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



miejoe said:


> CR00 said:
> 
> 
> > "CMOS sensor features pixels measuring 19 microns square in size, which is more than 7.5-times the surface area of the pixels on the CMOS sensor incorporated in Canon’s top-of-the-line EOS-1D X.
> ...



4K is the leading edge of video, this requires almost 9 MP for 16:9, not 2-MP. 
The specifically for video probably mean things like: ways to eliminate moire; possible global shutter, or at least minimized rolling shutter; possible RAW video, pixel binning for lower resolution modes; ultra high readout speeds for slow motion (240 fps or greater) etc. 

I doubt Canon's leading edge video sensor will be restricted to 1080p.


----------



## Meh (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



Etienne said:


> I doubt Canon's leading edge video sensor will be restricted to 1080p.



You doubt it? Even in the face of the clear fact that this particular sensor is in fact a "Full HD" (1920x1080) video sensor?

This sensor, as they state, is being developed to optimize low light video... as stated Canon "is looking to such future applications for the new sensor as astronomical and natural observation, support for medical research, and use in surveillance and security equipment."

Whatever new technologies they develop for reduced noise readout electronics could potentially be used in future higher resolution video and still sensors, but that's not what this sensor is about.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



Meh said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt Canon's leading edge video sensor will be restricted to 1080p.
> ...



1080p only ... I missed that. 
Low light use is good too, I hope to press on with other video specific improvements


----------



## pedro (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

Great news. Hope Canon will relase an equivalent product aiming at 5D/1Dx type bodies. We might see some revolutionary releases once a new 1Dx or the 5Div get announced, or maybe in their overnext product cycle...5 DV by 2018? 8)


----------



## KyleSTL (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



Canon Rumors said:


> Despite an exceptionally dark shooting environment4 of less than 0.01 lux, a level in which the naked eye would have difficulty discerning surrounding objects, the CMOS sensor was able to capture not only the color of the light emitted by the fireflies, each of which measures only a few millimeters in length, and their movements, but also the surrounding vegetation in which the species lives.



0.01 lux = -8 EV 
http://www.sekonic.com/support/evluxfootcandleconversionchart.aspx

-8 EV:
1 sec, f/1.4, ISO 12800 
1/15 sec, f/1.4, ISO 204800

That's some crazy low-light. According to this a rural landscape lit by startlight (I assume a new moon) is an EV of -6.


----------



## klickflip (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

yeah thats great! ... But Canon comon how many people are going to professionally shoot in near darkness?

R&D have lost the plot seriously. 

how about releasing a preview showing a 40MP 16bit tiff file showing decent DR and sharpness (without stupid sharpening and NR) to gat a massive ahhhh from your base buyers and fans, against what people are suspecting.. ie 40MP next year with same DR and MP that is soft because of outpreforming lens's capabiities, and just more MP not seriously better sensors.

How many C300s EOS Cines are actually sold vs 5D IIIs, 1Dx or even 1Ds IIIs ? Maybe there is so much more profit margin in video cameras .. but I doubt it really compared to the amount of pro & semi pro stills cameras.......

Someone here with contacts please lobby or speak to them!!!!


----------



## Diko (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



klickflip said:


> yeah thats great! ... But Canon comon how many people are going to professionally shoot in near darkness?


There are consumers - both in (Pro & Amateur) markets and within there are people (like me for example) that DO need LOW LIGHT solution. 

As for the BIG MP story:

I still wonder why would anyone need it and wouldn't go for the *MEDIUM FORMAT*? It is HIGH priced. Justified if you need to shoot something HUGE (e.g.*Outdoor Adds*). For everything else there is  *other solutions* as well.



klickflip said:


> ...16bit tiff file showing decent DR and sharpness (without stupid sharpening and NR) to gat a massive ahhhh from your base buyers and fans, against what people are suspecting..


Add to that:

* - new breakthrough solution for still photos similar to *Dual Pix* focusing;
* - the gorgeous sensitivity from that new CMOS;
* - real/native HIGH ISO feature 

and there you have it the dreamed 1D... flagship


----------



## davidcampbellphotography (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

I bet Canon was trying to capture footage of the Yaeyama Nekko (Iriomote Cat) to show the low light performance and create a massive reaction in Japan. Unfortunately, I think they had to settle for the fireflies.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iriomote_cat


----------



## 87vr6 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

I was on that same island a month later. The view of the stars there is incredible.




5D3_9407 by volksron, on Flickr

Kabira Bay. Incredible


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



KyleSTL said:


> That's some crazy low-light.



And given that those sensor cells are 8 times the size of those for a still frame camera with about 35MP thats only 3 stops difference in input signal. Are they testing circuits that allow photon noise limited readout?


----------



## pedro (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



Diko said:


> klickflip said:
> 
> 
> > yeah thats great! ... But Canon comon how many people are going to professionally shoot in near darkness?
> ...



I'm looking forward to such a camera as well. Hope they apply the tech to the upcoming 5Ds as well. When will we see it implemented in a still camera body? 5 years from now? Hope not.


----------



## UrbanVoyeur (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

Yawn.
Canon, you are now 3 years behind Sony, and by proxy, Nikon, in introducing reasonably priced full frame, high MP sensors. You don't have anything on the market that even comes close - you just keep rehashing the same old 18-22 MP stuff.

Stop messing around and fix your sensor production issues.

Canon is behind in the two things distinguish digital camera systems: lenses and sensors. All the other bells and whistles are just firmware and marketing - including the much talked about "dual focus system". Every manufacturer will have it or some variant in short order.

Nikon's lenses were always top notch, and now thanks to widely available low dispersion glass formulas and inexpensive computer measuring and computer controlled grinding, Sony, Sigma and everyone else has caught up. And at lower price points.

Canon's super high priced L glass would be justifiable IF they had super sensors. They don't. So Canon just looks like they are abusing their customers when equal or better performing glass from their competitors sells for many hundreds or even a thousand less.

If standard chip manufacturing progress is any indication, within a year Sony will be ready introduce the next generation of its large, high MP sensors as well as reduce the price of the sensors on the market now.

So quit farting around Canon - release your high end sensor, even if it means taking a loss on the body to keep it affordable OR license Sony's tech.

Time is not you your side.


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



UrbanVoyeur said:


> Yawn.
> Canon, you are now 3 years behind Sony, and by proxy, Nikon, in introducing reasonably priced full frame, high MP sensors. You don't have anything on the market that even comes close - you just keep rehashing the same old 18-22 MP stuff.
> 
> Stop messing around and fix your sensor production issues.
> ...



Having just announced they want to move into security devices, then showing a sensor capable of low light video is eminently sensible imho.

Secondly, expanding your lines of business when there is serious competition and reduction in your digital camera business means you are able to still invest in those lines - effectively supporting them with the newer revenue streams....

People on this forum may not like the fact that canon mix video with their stills cameras, branch out into higher end video cameras for the movie industry and now are moving into security devices. But such moves are intended to keep the company growing, or at least reduce the losses from other lines of business so they can still make lenses and cameras we are interested in.

I, for one, hope they are successful...


----------



## UrbanVoyeur (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



Stu_bert said:


> People on this forum may not like the fact that canon mix video with their stills cameras, branch out into higher end video cameras for the movie industry and now are moving into security devices. But such moves are intended to keep the company growing, or at least reduce the losses from other lines of business so they can still make lenses and cameras we are interested in.



Security devices is a low margin, ridiculously competitive market. There's no money for Canon there.

Movie making? Really?
High end is dominated by Panavision, Sony and RED.
ENG/Documentary is Sony, Panasonic
Low End/Event/Budget is Sony, any DSLR and Panasonic.

The Canon cinema cameras so far have been over priced under performers with "me too" features and firmware crippled bodies. Too expensive for the causal/student/prosumer/low budget shooter and too low end in resolution, features and cross compatibility to compete at the high end.

Canon thinks too much like a DSLR camera maker to compete well in new markets. There systems are closed, filled with proprietary technology and standards, and the bodies and lenses are crippled by stripped down firmware.

Contrast that with Sony, RED or Panavision's high end gear. They give you access to all the features the hardware is capable of, make sure the gear is compatible with everybody's add-ons and go out of their way to make sure the post production path works with everyone's software almost from day one. And Canon's have no clear upgrade paths to better sensors without replacing the entire body - unlike Red, Panavision, and others.

In the mean time, Canon's flagship camera business, the DSLR is floundering. Way to tank your entire business.


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



UrbanVoyeur said:


> Security devices is a low margin, ridiculously competitive market. There's no money for Canon there.


Yes I am sure they announced their intention to move into that market without any research at all. But I am sure they would welcome your acute business acumen.... no wait, you don't run a multi-billion dollar company do you? :



UrbanVoyeur said:


> Movie making? Really?
> High end is dominated by Panavision, Sony and RED.
> ENG/Documentary is Sony, Panasonic
> Low End/Event/Budget is Sony, any DSLR and Panasonic.


Yep, everything from the 5D MK II to the C500 has been a flop. Clearly there are only 4 manufacturers and everyone else should just pack up their bags and go home....



UrbanVoyeur said:


> The Canon cinema cameras so far have been over priced under performers with "me too" features and firmware crippled bodies. Too expensive for the causal/student/prosumer/low budget shooter and too low end in resolution, features and cross compatibility to compete at the high end.
> 
> Canon thinks too much like a DSLR camera maker to compete well in new markets. There systems are closed, filled with proprietary technology and standards, and the bodies and lenses are crippled by stripped down firmware.
> 
> ...



<yawn>
You're on this forum why exactly?


----------



## UrbanVoyeur (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



Stu_bert said:


> Yep, everything from the 5D MK II to the C500 has been a flop. Clearly there are only 4 manufacturers and everyone else should just pack up their bags and go home....


The DSLR (5D and others) *is* a success at the low end in film making and in some specialized other situations - which is precisely why the overpriced, under performing C series from Canon has been a flop. Yes, a flop. People can (and do) buy two superior prosumer, interchangeable lens Sony's, or one entry level RED or an entry level Pro Sony for the same price as the C series. All of which are with packed with features and outstanding glass. At the high end, no one is giving Canon a glance.

Of course there are more than 4 video camera manufacturers. But for film makers and serious video work, you've got to make a compelling product that is *better* than what's available. Heck, even "as good as for the same price" would be a start. Canon has not done that. 




Stu_bert said:


> You're on this forum why exactly?



Because I've been shooting Canon EOS since the early 90's their video products for over a decade and and I'm deeply disappointed in their latest batch of products.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

Well I see a lot of C cameras out there. Haven't seen a 1DC in the wild yet but loads of 300's, 100's and a few 500's.

Interestingly every single one of them, except the two 500's, were EF mount, and I think that is how Canon have got any foothold in the video market, they can leverage their very good EF lens line, not ideal for video, but with the ability to get convertors for practically any lens onto EF mount it makes a compelling feature on a rather mundane spec sheet. For the multitude of photo pros that now offer video services, being able to multitask their lens stable is a huge feature.

Further, the CN-E lens line is very good for the price, I understood the PL versions are not a failure by any means. This means they are leveraging their lens designs into other systems via the PL mount and they are leveraging C camera sales via the EF mount and its near universal compatibility.


----------



## mkabi (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



UrbanVoyeur said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, everything from the 5D MK II to the C500 has been a flop. Clearly there are only 4 manufacturers and everyone else should just pack up their bags and go home....
> ...



The difference between a DSLR and a RED is huge... but so is the price between the 2.
Me and a friend rented a RED for a weekend, it was $800 with 5 Zeiss lenses.

We couldn't imagine renting one for a 100 day full feature shoot.
Plus you have to remember that it will become ridiculously expensive in a multi-cam shoot.

And, thats just the body...

We are all feeling the after effects of the recession.

So DSLRs are cheaper and is an alternate solution. Everyone should remember that most of the Marvel movies are made from the 5Ds (First avenger being the first: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e0248035b051).

But given that budget is a concern with movies, who wouldn`t stoop to lower end cameras.
Canon saw the gap between DSLRs and studio cams and are trying to fill the gap with C500, C300 & 1DC.


----------



## jrista (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*

Just out of curiosity...has no one ever filmed fireflies in the deep dark of night before?


----------



## Etienne (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



UrbanVoyeur said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > People on this forum may not like the fact that canon mix video with their stills cameras, branch out into higher end video cameras for the movie industry and now are moving into security devices. But such moves are intended to keep the company growing, or at least reduce the losses from other lines of business so they can still make lenses and cameras we are interested in.
> ...



The C300 has become one of the most respected and sought after documentary and indie cameras available. It's ergonomics and image quality are universally praised.

In the "low end", Canon also dominates with the 5DII, 5DIII, 1Dx, even the 60D and T3i-T5i have been wildly popular with indie filmmakers. In fact very few low budget DSLR indie film makers shoot on anything but Canon. The Canon XA10, and now XA20 series, and XF100 - XF305 series are also very popular for ENG and Docs. 

You must be living in some parallel universe.


----------



## Diko (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



jrista said:


> Just out of curiosity...has no one ever filmed fireflies in the deep dark of night before?


 Yep, me! ;-)


----------



## kimvette (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



klickflip said:


> yeah thats great! ... But Canon comon how many people are going to professionally shoot in near darkness?
> 
> R&D have lost the plot seriously.



That you do not have a use for it does not mean that others do not. Why high ISO sensitivity is good:

* Great for high speed shots outdoors
* Great for normal shooting indoors
* Great for astrophotography
* Great for night photography

Who could put that tech to use?

* photojournalists
* astronomers (pro and amateur alike)
* wedding photographers
* sports photographers
* spectators at airshows
* event photographers
* art photographers (shooting priceless art at museums w/o flash)
* architecture photographers

That you lack imagination does not mean that others cannot put the capability to use immediately.


----------



## pedro (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Canon succeeds in capturing nighttime video of Yaeyama-hime fireflies using dedicated 35 mm full*



kimvette said:


> klickflip said:
> 
> 
> > yeah thats great! ... But Canon comon how many people are going to professionally shoot in near darkness?
> ...



According to your post I just say: soulmate. Being a happy camper with my 5D3 since August 2012, I am looking forward to what will be around in the 5D league about six years from now. I was having much fun with my trusty and rusty 30D for five years till I upgraded to FF. So six years on, another purchase may be as exciting as it was when I unboxed my one year old baby... 8)


----------

